# SportDircet/MuddyFox clothing



## LosingFocus (14 Sep 2011)

Im after some cheap autumn/winter clothing and also some new normal stuff and the cheapest Ive found online is the SportsDirect MuddyFox gear. It looks OK, but has anyone had first hand use of them?


----------



## Inertia (14 Sep 2011)

LosingFocus said:


> Im after some cheap autumn/winter clothing and also some new normal stuff and the cheapest Ive found online is the SportsDirect MuddyFox gear. It looks OK, but has anyone had first hand use of them?


Not personally but a friend of mine has bought a few of the tops and recommended them to me.


----------



## uphillstruggler (14 Sep 2011)

you may also want to check out Tenn outdoors, their stuff seems reasonably good quality and pretty cheap.

Aldi should also have their winter gear out soon


----------



## Moodyman (14 Sep 2011)

They're acceptable to start off with, but you'll hate them once you've used better stuff.

Aldi & Lidl gear is reasonable quality vs price.

Not tried either, but Tenn Ooutdoors & Decatholon get lots of recomendations.


----------



## Beebo (14 Sep 2011)

I bought a pair of muddy fix baggy shorts with an inner padded lining.

They were rubbish and I binned them after one ride. The lining simply would not stay in the right place and the reflective transfers fell off.

I may have been unlucky.


----------



## coffeejo (14 Sep 2011)

I tried some of the women's muddyfox padded tights on t'other day and couldn't make my mind up. Their sizing is somewhat borked: I'm usually a size 10 but the only pair that would fit me were size 14  I was too fed up to try the karrimor ones on but I'm going back into town this afternoon so might see what they're like.

One thing about Tenn Outdoors: does anyone know what's happened with their women's padded tights/leggings? I've seen loads of rave reviews for them but can't seem to buy them anywhere


----------



## 2Loose (14 Sep 2011)

Moodyman said:


> They're acceptable to start off with, but you'll hate them once you've used better stuff.
> 
> Aldi & Lidl gear is reasonable quality vs price.
> 
> Not tried either, but Tenn Ooutdoors & Decatholon get lots of recomendations.



+1

If you have a Decathlon near you, the pricing is great and you get to try stuff on.


----------



## LosingFocus (14 Sep 2011)

I'll have a look at Decathalon too. Got a load of Lakeside vouchers burning a hole, so will check out Evans, SD and Dec. at the weekend methinks...


----------



## Daveb99 (15 Sep 2011)

I have a pair of the MuddyFox shorts with the padding inside, no problems, good quality, and they are comfortable. These are not the baggy ones.


----------



## david1701 (16 Sep 2011)

I rate them for cheapness for commuting ect, I can buy 5 pairs of cheapy shorts for the 40 quid a nice pair of bibs costs, meaning I can do a commuting load at the weekend instead. The jerseys are nicely thought out too with 3 open pockets and 1 small zipped one

the jacket I had was shite though


----------



## rodgy-dodge (16 Sep 2011)

LosingFocus said:


> Im after some cheap autumn/winter clothing and also some new normal stuff and the cheapest Ive found online is the SportsDirect MuddyFox gear. It looks OK, but has anyone had first hand use of them?




Husband bought the waterproof jacket earlier this year, great at keeping the weather out but when you get sweaty it doesn't wick the moisture away.


----------



## Merlyn (21 Apr 2013)

Just rode london to Brighton in muddy fox bibs and lightweight jacket. No complaints and great price (70% off at sports direct).


----------



## 2Loose (21 Apr 2013)

Merlyn said:


> Just rode london to Brighton in muddy fox bibs and lightweight jacket. No complaints and great price (70% off at sports direct).


Ever seen any MuddyFox\Lonsdale\Karrimor\Dunlop etc. kit from Sports direct or elsewhere at full price? Glad they do the job though.


----------



## wisdom (21 Apr 2013)

I use the muddy fox tops every day for the commute to and from work.Never had any issues at all,they are good value for money and it doesnt nark you if you ruin one coz they are cheap.
The shorts(not baggy)are ok as well,not the greatest amount of padding but they have not caused me any problems on a 10 mile commute.
Waterproof jacket i dont have,all mine are altura


----------



## clockhammer (21 Apr 2013)

Got a couple of their tops for mountain biking, they are okay but as moodyman says it's night and day when you get quality stuff. 
I also have a pair of padded longs, couple of rides and the padding is flattened beyond belief and I'm not heavy! I use them only for commuting, wouldn't like to do a long ride on them.


----------



## Kies (21 Apr 2013)

My muddyfox shorts were good but now the padding is flattening out. Need to buy some quality shorts (probably dhb's).
Good stuff for new cyclists,but you will want to upgrade at some point


----------



## Merlyn (22 Apr 2013)

2Loose said:


> Ever seen any MuddyFox\Lonsdale\Karrimor\Dunlop etc. kit from Sports direct or elsewhere at full price? Glad they do the job though.


Fair point - but it was decent kit for 10 - 18 quid.


----------

